# Sikes fishing



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

I am going to fish just before the Bob Sikes bridge on the right hand side for the first time tonight and was going to see if anybody knew what was running in that area. I usually go out to the beach and go surf fishing for sharks but with the weather/waves the way they have been, its just been miserable, so I am going to try and change it up a little bit. ANy advice/help would be useful on what to set my rod up with to maximize stuff.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

First thing I would take is rain gear. I am over looking P'cola bay right now and the wind is really starting to kick. 

I fished the Sikes bridge yesterday and there was bait fish everywhere and so were the Blue fish and Spanish. I also saw a school of monster reds. Oh yea and those pain in the ass remoras were all over the place. So gear up for what ever you think you want to catch. Just about everything is out there right now.


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

be sure about the ramoras, alot of those are baby cobia, they look exactly alike,but no sucker~!I have stopped alot of people fromkilling them out there!seriosly! thanks


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

I fished Sikes a few years back. I took rigs, all Penns. Two 4500s and two 7500. I'd spool the 4500s with 12 lb and the big boys with 30 lb. Eveybody had a favorite line so I won't suggest one. Ask around.



I hooked jacks and kings, but never landed one. 



I never fished during the summer for specs, but saw more than a few 8 lb caught at night during summer and a load during winter. Try live shrimp. JMO.



You need a bridge net, and gaff. Or, make a friend. Most of the guys will help you.


----------



## trs (Nov 15, 2007)

*First time in past years to be able to fish at Bob Sykes.....Fished it Tuesday (19th) and really had a good time. Caught spanish, not really big ones (were over 15") but a lot of fun. Water full of bait fish and spanish were feeding about 7' deep under them.*

*Caught enough to cook anyway.*


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

So went out there Friday, probably not hte best night to try it out. Should have heeded to the warning that I got on here by the first response... Wind was blowing from the West so casting out was not fun in any way shape or form. Didn't have luck catching anything but will try again.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Have the Fish been biting during the daylight , or at night at Sikes ?? ... off for a few days , and our Tuna trip to Venice got rescheduled (thanks to Fay) , so I'm Jonesing for some Fishin' action :doh


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Pourman, dailight til dark then it's over,good luck


----------

